# Dixie Show, Raleigh



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Is anyone going to the Dixie show this coming weekend in Raleigh?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll be there Sunday. Gotta work Saturday...

Don't forget your dollar off coupon... http://www.dixiegunandknifeshow.com/coupon.html


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ah! I forgot about that! *watches printer choking on the coupon* It should be printed out finally by the time I leave on Saturday afternoon! LOL!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope. I went to the last one at the fairgrounds and was sorrily disappointed. I don't know if it was Dixie or not, but the thing was horrible. I've pretty much written off gun shows after that.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I think Mr.P220 and I will head over there after the Raleigh Christmas Parade. Always like to look, even if I am broke...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> Nope. I went to the last one at the fairgrounds and was sorrily disappointed. I don't know if it was Dixie or not, but the thing was horrible. I've pretty much written off gun shows after that.


I think the last one was the C&E or something like that. But you're right, that one was awful.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

L8models said:


> I think Mr.P220 and I will head over there after the Raleigh Christmas Parade. Always like to look, even if I am broke...


I'll be there sometime in the afternoon, so if you spot me say hi.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I spent a couple of hours at the gun and knife show today. I seen Sucklead while I was en route over to look at some holsters. She was carrying a long gun in a box, at least it looked like. I didn't spend too much today. Ending up buying a Don Hume holster for my XD. I tried to find her after I left the holster lady and failed to do so. Overall, I was pleased at the venders that were there. Alot of mall ninga stuff and allot of antique army guns and army supplies. Seen several AR's, but no Rock River ones. Mainly Bushmaster and Colt. Had a good selection of Kimber and Springfield 1911's. Alot of Glocks. I guess it was worth the 8 bucks admission. The highlight of the show was the very attractive looking girl making the custom leather belts. She looked to be in her late 20's. I tried to stay in that general area so I could observe her skills. I probably saw maybe 4 people conceal carrying and 2 or 3 open carrying.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

LOL! You saw me losing the battle with my K31, huh? LOL! I wasn't moving in any set pattern there today, after I found the rifle I was trying to get ammo. I found a bunch, but I could get it cheaper at Cabela's. Landed enough surplus ammo to take it to the range today, though. Shoots good, too! My arm is killing my now, though. Did you buy anything good?

Yeah, this was one of the better shows that's been around lately.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Is the surplus amma corrosive? If so, make sure that you shoota couple of modern rounds (non corrosive) through it to remove any left over corrosive material from the barrel. Not to mention a good cleaning when you get home after the range.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

What I got is non-corrosive. The date on the package was also 1979, so my ammo is apparently a few months older than me. LOL! I haven't yet cleaned the rifle. I have no brushes for it. Which is a good thing to ask... what size brush does this thing take? No one can answer me that so far. I've heard both .30 cal and .270.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> what size brush does this thing take? No one can answer me that so far. I've heard both .30 cal and .270.


The actual bullet diameter is .308" (7.5mm), so a 30 caliber brush is good.


----------

